

Getting Around That Pesky Speed of Light Limitation - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/07/06/getting-around-that-pesky-speed-of-light-limitation.aspx

======
timf
This is much like what we've been doing in grid computing by "moving the
computation to the data" since in some cases that is the _only_ practical way
you can work with petabytes etc.

It's also similar to trading companies moving their code around the world
every day as financial markets go live since the latency back to the home
country would put them at a competitive disadvantege.

And it's also obviously quite akin to the application delivery techniques that
CDNs have been doing for some time (getting more than simply files closer to
the delivery point).

All very interesting stuff. If there was a clean API to "just do it" for us
little guys that would be awesome.

